# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  جلوگیری از sql injection

## mahdifi

سلام دوستان میخواستم بدونم چطور از sql injection در کد جلوگیری کنم ممنون

----------


## us1234

با استفاده از PDO دیگه نگران انجکشن نباشید .

----------

